# Long Beach to Palos Verdes



## allroy71 (Nov 29, 2007)

Don't really ride road much, but I would like to find a route from LB to the PV peninsula. I mean a relatively safe route. The bridges are no go and I don't know if trust PCH through Wilmington. Any suggestions?


----------



## the omegaman (Nov 16, 2007)

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/los-angeles/92578534


Going Northbound: In Downtown LB you'll need to head straight up Pine to Anaheim. Take left on Anaheim to Alameda, take left. Follow my route the rest of the way for a nice easy ride into PV. Turn inland for some moderate climbing

cheers.


Brian


----------



## allroy71 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Brian!! I will have to try this route when I get a chance.


----------

